# Youtube



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Has any one ever downloaded music from Youtube onto their Microsoft Media Player? If so how did you do it. There are things on it that I would like to burn to a cd. do you need an account.
thanks for any information
Quartetfore


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

You can use a youtube to mp3 converter - google it. Heaps of web-based services, some work intermittently, some are better. Not sure of use conditions etc


----------

